# E&P Leveling



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi All, has anybody any recommendations for installers, for the system or Comments about installations etc. Looking to have installed this summer.

Or 
Has anybody had this done in Europpe? 

Thanks


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi
I have E&P leveling system on my Vehicle which was installed in 2005 when the company first came to UK, the system had been installed when I bought the van by the previous owner.
I had to have some rework done on the system last year due to the fact the originals installers had put the rear rams in the wrong place (they are no longer used by the company). For the rework I took my vehicle to Holland to their service workshop(only some forty miles from the HOOK of Holland ferry), It took a day to move the rams and they also replaced all the wiring and serviced the whole system and all this was done FREE of charge even though the system was nigh on 5 years old(I had been quoted in UK 2500 pounds to put it right).

What I am trying to say that the company is first class and their UK distributors are now on the ball and I would not hesitate to recommend the company or their system.(once you have experienced the one push of a button and the whole vehicle is levelled in a blink of an eye(so to speak) you won't go back to lumps of plastic etc.)
If you have a choice of where to fit the system and can go, I would recommend going to Holland. 
If you need any more info let me know but if you look on their web site it carries all the telephone numbers of Holland and UK.

[email protected]
www.ep-hydraulics.nl

Eric Klinkenberg
E&P Hydraulics
Middelweg 25
6191 NC Beek
m. +31 (0)6 53 17 51 37
f. +31 (0)46 426 17 27
[email protected]
w. www.ep-hydraulics.nl
Eric was the person I first contacted but Perri was the one that did the work Hence the E & P of the company name.
Once again if you have the system installed you will not regret it

regards
Paul


----------



## homebox (Feb 21, 2019)

*EP installation*

I have ordered a levelling set from E&P and it will be installed next month. First I was charmed with the Alko4HY but for the same price you get a E&P levelling system that weighs 25 kg less.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Had mine fitted about a year ago at SAP Doncaster on my sprinter based camper

Very pleased with both E&P product and SAP install 

Lot of money to spend especially on my 10 year old camper but I certainly don’t regret it and use it every time we park up even if its flat


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I have to say for saving over 5 grand I prefer this method, ''is it level, yes, that's about right, put the kettle on''

We have a bigger set too, given to us for nothing.

No fancy control boxes, no cacophony of wires, nothing to go wrong, bliss.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hardly ever bother with levelling - the wine glass would have to be sliding off the table before I'd feel I needed to.

I watched a couple in Córdoba 'playing' with what must have been a new levelling system. I'm not sure what part they were trying to raise but they'd have one side completely up in the air before it would come crashing down. Then they'd try it again. And again.

I hate to think of the stress on the springs or whatever part of the undercarriage would take the abuse. Never mind the wine glasses!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To my mind it’s a VERY expensive bit of kit that does what I can easily do for myself in a few minutes, it’s exactly the same with automatic satelitte systems. I have a few bits of kit that cost me less than £50 and it takes me about 3 minutes to get it up and working. 

However it’s not MY money that others are spending. Maybe I’m a cheapskate but I would far rather spend the £2000, or whatever the cost is, on fuel/ferry/campsite fees or of course wine!!!!

Each to own though eh! 

Ansy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> To my mind it's a VERY expensive bit of kit that does what I can easily do for myself in a few minutes, it's exactly the same with automatic satelitte systems. I have a few bits of kit that cost me less than £50 and it takes me about 3 minutes to get it up and working.
> 
> However it's not MY money that others are spending. Maybe I'm a cheapskate but I would far rather spend the £2000, or whatever the cost is, on fuel/ferry/campsite fees or of course wine!!!!
> 
> ...


£2000, you're having a laugh, please re-read my post again.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

coppo said:


> £2000, you're having a laugh, please re-read my post again.


I was referring to the cost of automatic satelitte systems not the self levelling one!

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Our current MH came with the E&P levelling system and prior to this I, like many, probably thought that 5 grand was a huge chunk of money for the benefit it could provide.

Having lived with it now for 2-3 years I have to say that we wouldn't be without it now. Aside from the ease of getting level on site, our recent blow out made changing the wheel on the side of the motorway a doddle. Plus yesterday I changed the wheels back over at home without having to worry about having a jack strong enough or axle supports for safety.

When we change this MH we will see if the system can be moved across to any new MH or failing that, will ensure that we budget for a new set up.


----------

